# Venting Help



## JD466US (Nov 11, 2006)

I am in need of advice on the best way to vent my closet grow. It is 2'x5' with a 8' ceiling and double doors. I am currently using a 6 plant bubbler hydro system. I was using cfl's for vegging but I bought a 400 hps light an threw it in there and now my temps are running high.I own this house so cutting holes is not a problem. There is a attic above the closet so I can run a vent up there. I am thinking of putting a vent down at the bottom of 1 of the doors or should I put a vent in each door? I guess what I am really wondering is what type of fan should I use for exhaust?I would like to be able to get everything at either Home Depot or Lowes and also do this with in a reasonable amount of money.Also I would like to be able to keep the ballast in there also (it doesn't seem to run hot anyway it's just slightly warm). I am using a small oscillating fan to move air on my plants.Any help and opinions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

JD466US said:
			
		

> I am in need of advice on the best way to vent my closet grow. It is 2'x5' with a 8' ceiling and double doors. I am currently using a 6 plant bubbler hydro system. I was using cfl's for vegging but I bought a 400 hps light an threw it in there and now my temps are running high.I own this house so cutting holes is not a problem. There is a attic above the closet so I can run a vent up there. I am thinking of putting a vent down at the bottom of 1 of the doors or should I put a vent in each door? I guess what I am really wondering is what type of fan should I use for exhaust?I would like to be able to get everything at either Home Depot or Lowes and also do this with in a reasonable amount of money.Also I would like to be able to keep the ballast in there also (it doesn't seem to run hot anyway it's just slightly warm). I am using a small oscillating fan to move air on my plants.Any help and opinions will be greatly appreciated


*Whats up man. Here is a link to some cheap inline fans. You will also need to get some flanges to install the fan if you get one. http://www.iaqsource.com/index.php?module=products&prod_cat=224*


----------

